# Cyber Monday Deals



## canonbraden (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm looking for some photography deals or Cyber Monday. Any leads?


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 1, 2013)

film or digital?


----------



## canonbraden (Dec 2, 2013)

Digital


----------



## SnappingShark (Dec 2, 2013)

Buydig.com refurbished:



Nikon AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR II Lens *$499.00* 
after Coupon Code: "*RULEOF3RDS*" (Exp Soon)

Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 55-300mm f/4.5-5.6G ED VR Zoom Lens *$205.00* 
after Coupon Code: "*RULEOF3RDS*" (Exp Soon)

Nikon AF-S DX VR Zoom-Nikkor 55-200mm f/4-5.6G IF-ED Lens *$95.00* 
after Coupon Code: "*RULEOF3RDS*" (Exp Soon)


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 2, 2013)

No nikon sales anywhere...


----------



## Chiuy (Dec 2, 2013)

Canon sub-forum and we're posting Nikon cameras? What?
You switching over to Canon from Nikon? xD

Anyway...
If you're looking for 60D, eBay has it for $470 refurbished and like $520 on Amazon. Body Only.
Those are the cheapest I've seen so far.


----------



## SnappingShark (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah crap my bad - sorry lol - Nikon on the braiiiiinnn!!!


----------

